# Rewiring A Rockwell-delta 28-365 Bandsaw



## toolman_ar (May 11, 2015)

This weekend I started cleaning up a Rockwell-Delta 28-365, band-saw that I have had for some time.

When purchased I saw the Band-saw run, the seller advised me that it may need some new wiring. The lead for the saw was very crunchy. 

While poking around the junction box, I noticed what looks like a transformer to the left of the mag switch. The transformer is fed with two wires from L1 and L2. The plug, above, is fed with one wire in and one wire out. Back to the transformer. No Ground and neutral. 

My question today is: 

Should I remove the plug and transformer from the saw? I have plenty of 110v in the shop and don't mind adding an extra plug to connect a work light. 

The transformer appears only to be there for the plug.

toolman_ar

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Sandia (May 11, 2015)

I have the same saw. Is yours 3 phase? Mine is and I put a VFD on it. Just curious what kind of shape the Reeves drive is in yours, I have quite a bit of vibration in mine. Still works well and I use it frequently.


----------



## toolman_ar (May 11, 2015)

Sandia said:


> I have the same saw. Is yours 3 phase? Mine is and I put a VFD on it. Just curious what kind of shape the Reeves drive is in yours, I have quite a bit of vibration in mine. Still works well and I use it frequently.



Sandia,

I have seen the saw run, but never cut anything, so I don't know the condition of the Reeves drive.

I did run it through the range if RPM, and it was very smooth.

It has a Rockwell, 2 Hp, 3 phase motor.

Depending on the condition of the Furnas mag switch, I may end up with a VFD.

Toolman_ar


----------



## toolman_ar (May 12, 2015)

Anyone have a proper wiring diagram for the Furnas mag switch?

Trying to figure out what all the jumpers are for...

Toolman_ar


----------



## JimDawson (May 12, 2015)

That is a rats nest in your box.  It could be that the transformer is required depending on the coil voltage. If the coil in the starter is 120V and the relay is switching 240 volt, then the transformer would be required.  Hopefully the following pictures will be helpful.  Note: the following show a full voltage coil.


----------



## mksj (May 12, 2015)

toolman_ar said:


> While poking around the junction box, I noticed what looks like a transformer to the left of the mag switch. The transformer is fed with two wires from L1 and L2. The plug, above, is fed with one wire in and one wire out. Back to the transformer. No Ground and neutral.



Looks like single phase, Red/Black (240V) and a green ground. Most likely the transformer is for the 120V plug in the picture. Bottom line, I would not even attempt to power it without rewiring the whole thing.


----------



## toolman_ar (May 12, 2015)

The transformer has two black leads. One on the back side of L1, the other on the front of L3.

I cannot read the inside of the cover on the transformer. But looks like it could be wired for 440 or 220.

May have been needed if running the machine motor on the high side. To provide 220v for the mag switch.

Jim, thank you for the diagram. I will lay out the switch and do some testing.

Toolman_ar


----------

